# How does Uber.com have a 5 star rating



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

I saw a advertisement when I was searching for the Uber website and it say 5.0 rating for 771 ratings for Uber.com I am not sure how Uber got this rating


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

It’s all a conspiracy


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

I have wondered the same about the 4.3 rating on the play store the Uber Driver app has. I would imagine they must keep a whole department working full time making fake Google accounts rating the app 5 stars. There is no way with the driver churn rate the app should be above 3 stars. Just reading all of the pissed driver reviews from years ago to now is really telling.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Nina2 said:


> I saw a advertisement when I was searching for the Uber website and it say 5.0 rating for 771 ratings for Uber.com I am not sure how Uber got this rating


As a former(long ago) and possibly future Adwords user, I rarely click on the ads, but I had to at least sniff around a little.

I thought maybe that rating was tied in specifically to an affiliate URL, but apparently not..

https://www.google.com/shopping/ratings/account/metrics?q=uber.com&c=US&v=2


> *Surveys were created and administered by Google in the last 12 months. Ratings summarize consumer opinion only and shouldn't be treated or relied upon as facts about the business, nor do they represent Google's views about the business.
> 
> **These reviews are sorted in a number of different ways, including chronologically, and went through automated checks, before being posted, to look for spammy or inappropriate content, and may also be taken down to comply with legal obligations.












The "join-kochab" in the destination url made me curious.

`https://www.uber.com/a/join-kochab?fullForm=true&min=true&exp=80917_t2&gsxp=gspddton&ft=p2p&channel=search_brand&city_id=45&utm_source=AdWords_Brand&utm_campaign=search-google-brand_1_45_us-pittsburgh_d_txt_acq_cpc_en-us_uber_kwd-169801042_354562063107_22880614120_e_c&cid=271798720&adg_id=22880614120&fi_id=&match=e&net=g&dev=c&dev_m=&cre=354562063107&kwid=kwd-169801042&kw=uber&placement=&tar=&gclid=Cj0KCQjwp5_qBRDBARIsANxdcilnMOZjSQHpnwZ4Ux2wQeEhjp39pQCv_aAJhoAm54YsHe7uSlePgn0aAs4cEALw_wcB`

Not wanting to waste much more time than I have already :wink:, the only other "join-kochab" url I saw was on an Indian FB page.

`https://www.uber.com/a/join-kochab?fullForm=true&nglp=true&exp=lbg_0419_c1&utm_term=0Y1QVE3njxyJUWtxTp3WVUkrUklTbfw3PwB3zU0&adg_id=519134&cid=414751&utm_campaign=affiliate-ir-CotterWeb+Enterprises_1_-99_national_D_all_ACQ_cpa_en&utm_content&utm_source=affiliate-ir&fbclid=IwAR2Tkcdf-mpoaNnvcAa_Ki8OIkU8SbE62M_5TFrvLnYujB2oSzGENSzvtYU`










Not quite sure how the breakdown on ratings makes it 5*, but it's as legit as an easily manipulated 12 month rating can be. :smiles:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SFOspeedracer said:


> It's all a conspiracy


" RUSSIAN HACKERS !

PAID FOR BY GLOBALISTS.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

2 words

RUSSIA


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

The real question is how does an app with 500 million downloads only have 771 ratings.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

WAHN said:


> As a former(long ago) and possibly future Adwords user, I rarely click on the ads, but I had to at least sniff around a little.
> 
> I thought maybe that rating was tied in specifically to an affiliate URL, but apparently not..
> 
> ...


And I thought I had a lot of extra time on my hands. :laugh:


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

5 out of 100


----------

